

Show HN: Tracely - Manage your daily tasks and habits - sbansal
http://trace.ly

======
sbansal
This is my first application and I wanted to get some feedback from fellow
hacker news readers. The application is not feature complete but I wanted to
know if this might be useful to someone before I add any more functionality. I
and my wife use this for tracking our todos and habits daily. Please let me
know what you guys think of this. I would really appreciate your feedback.
Thanks.

